

In Google's Opinion... An Argument That Algorithms Are Subjective - hornokplease
http://battellemedia.com/archives/2010/12/in_googles_opinion

======
ggchappell
I don't think the quote from Google says quite what this writer thinks it
does.

> Instead, in the last few days we developed an algorithmic solution which
> detects the merchant from the Times article along with hundreds of other
> merchants that, in our opinion, provide an extremely poor user experience.

The "opinion" refers to _user experience_. Which is, of course, a subjective
thing.

